# ملزمة حلوة ومختصرة لتعليم برنامج Landdesktop رائعة



## م.عمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

ملزمة أكثر من حلوة مبسطة وسهله على آخر ما يكون مع حتى شرح sheet manger 
مع امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح :33:


----------



## المهندس/حماده (18 أغسطس 2006)

فاين اللنك يا اخى


----------



## ahmad khlil (18 أغسطس 2006)

هي فين الملزمة


----------



## شريف سعيد (23 أغسطس 2006)

هى الملزمة لابسة طقية الاخفا؟؟؟


----------



## sobh_0000 (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد الرايق (24 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت توضع اللنك وشكراُ


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (25 أغسطس 2006)

فين الملزمة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (25 أغسطس 2006)

فين الملزمة


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (25 أغسطس 2006)

عوزين نعرف


----------



## sobh_0000 (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.عمير (31 أغسطس 2006)

*أعتذر عن الخطأ ولكن كان الملف أكبر من ستة ميجابايت ففشل وانا لم أدري*

المهم بالله تعذروني وإنشا الله وممكن أي واحد يشرح لي طريقة إنزال الملفات إلى الموقع بنجاح مشكورين


----------



## sosohoho (1 سبتمبر 2006)

رجاءااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء حاول مرة ثانية ايها الاخ العزيز مع الشكر للك


----------



## sulabdrad (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا لابس نضاره (عوينات ) مش شايف هل الملزمه يا جماعه


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة المشرفين عايزين حاجة في شرح اللاند دفلوبمنت تكون شغالة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اله يقلعك يا عمير ما عرفت كيف تنزل الملزمة خلاص المهندس جلال نزلها يا
انت عرفت مين انا اتحداك اذا عرفتني


----------



## عمروعلى3 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

م.عمير قال:


> المهم بالله تعذروني وإنشا الله وممكن أي واحد يشرح لي طريقة إنزال الملفات إلى الموقع بنجاح مشكورين




التحميل من الملتقى

كيفيه التحميل من موقع الرابيد شار مشروحه هنا







اضافة ملفات للملتقى
هناك عدة طرق

فمن هنا يمكنك تعلم كيفيه ارفاق الملفات مع الردود

او من هنا ايضا


كما يمكنك رفع اى ملف على موقع من تلك المواقع المجانيه
واشهرهم ميجا ابلود & الرابيد شار

وهنا مئات المواقع المجانية التى يمكنك الرفع عليها


وهذا الرابط يشرح كيفيه الرفع على الرابيد شار​


----------



## م.عمير (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*للأخوة الملزمة قام بإنزالها صديقي العزيز المهندس جلال واليكم الرابط*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11825


----------



## محمد الباز (21 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو المحاولة من الزميل المجتهد لان العرض سخى جدا مع دعواتنا بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء اللة.


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

:55:


م.عمير قال:


> ملزمة أكثر من حلوة مبسطة وسهله على آخر ما يكون مع حتى شرح sheet manger
> مع امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح :33:


جميل جدا انات بدور عليها من زمان جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## ahmad khlil (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engfarhat (3 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مقيم في السعودية وهالموقع محجوب اعطوني حل عشان انزل هالملزمة


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## sosohoho (29 يناير 2007)

لكن عندما نحاول انزال الملف يقول ان الملف قد حذف الرجو المساعدة رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررجااااا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة لية لما بيجيني رسالة منكم بتيجي غير مقروئة 
اي بلغة غريبة جدا ليست حروف و لكن رسومات 
لو حد يعرف الحل يراسلني 
افيدونا افادكم الله 
ابو عمر


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (6 فبراير 2007)

ممكن تردوا عليا بسرعة انا هافل دلوقتي و هدخل تاني كمان ساعتين
ارجوا ان يكون احد الاخوة قد وجد لي حل
ابو عمر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (20 فبراير 2007)

شكر خاص للمهندس جلال


----------



## دايسكى (22 أبريل 2007)

جل من لاينسا


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا كله واضح من عنوانه ياعمير لقدوجدت صعوبه في الحصول على الملزمه


----------



## aliomar_999 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## جوده (25 سبتمبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله....؟!!!


----------



## الزووقري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

تشكر على الجهد
انشاء الله تتوفق لاحقا


----------



## bradoine (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على تعبك بس وين الملزمه وان شاء الله تكدر اتنزل الملزمه


----------



## فلاح 80 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## روني اوسو (2 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف استطيع الحصول على ملزمة تعلم برنامج اللاند ياجماعة الخير


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ان الله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه------نسال ان تكون منهم


----------



## ابو هدايه (2 نوفمبر 2007)

انا لا ابصر ولا ارى ولكن الشئ الوحيد الذي رأيته هو ان الملف لايوجد اي اثر له ياعميررررررررررررررررررررررررر وشكراً لك على هذا المجهود حاول مره اخرى واتمنى لك الموفقية:73:


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككككور


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (5 نوفمبر 2007)

أيه يآ هندسه هي الملزمه خدت حبيتين أخفآ ولا أيه .. ولا أنتوآ بتبيعوآ كلام في الهوآ عشآن نرد ؟؟


----------



## زوزك (16 أبريل 2008)

وين الملزمة اخ العزيز


----------



## الليبي2008 (16 أبريل 2008)

قدر الله وماشاء فعل


----------



## لقمان سعيد (19 أبريل 2008)

فين الملزمة يا اخ العزيز


----------



## kamo2007 (20 أبريل 2008)

قوم إذا صفعت النعال وجوههم شكت النعال بأي ذنب تصفع


----------



## الحرش (15 يونيو 2008)

فين الملزمة ياراجل


----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2008)

رغم كل شىء شكرأ على الجهود المبذولة نتمنى من الاخوة المشرفين عل الموقع زيادة حجم ملفات التحميل


----------



## هاشم564 (16 يونيو 2008)

اود التعرف علي برنامج الاند2004


----------



## هاشم564 (16 يونيو 2008)

اريد المرجع الكامل لبرنامج الاند ديسك توب 2004


----------



## طارق البحر (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علا هذة الملزمة الر ائعة


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

بالله حاول تنزيلها ضروري وبارك الله فيك لحسن القصد


----------



## أمجد الدين (12 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يعلمنا يارب*

السلام عليكم يأحباب انا معي شرح كامل ومبسط لبرنامج الاند ديسك بس المشكله إنى مبعرفش ارفع الشرح على النت أعمل ايه؟؟؟ تاني حاجه انا تعبت مع الشيت مانجر مش عارف اطبقها لو حد عنده معلومات عنها يفيدني وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عوض زلبح (26 فبراير 2009)

فين الملزمةوينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 مارس 2009)

عجل بالملزمه حتى نلازمها


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله كل خير بس وينه ؟*​


----------



## awny hafez (7 يناير 2011)

where is the notebook


----------



## ammaro1111 (9 يناير 2011)

اكثر من حلوة ... والله هي عادية بس انت الحلو


----------



## mohamedhassanein (31 مارس 2011)

فين


----------



## os m (1 أبريل 2011)

مش عارف مكان الملزمة 
أو كيفية سحبها


----------



## suhagu (1 أبريل 2011)

وين الملزمة ارجو ان تخبرني كيف احمل الملزمة


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (2 أبريل 2011)

الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه حلوها لنكتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
اتحب تمزح


----------



## nassef1941 (2 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اعرف اللى بيقول مشكور حمل الملزمة منيين ياريت يقولنا


----------



## ابو وسام الامير (12 أبريل 2011)

فين الملزمة ياطيب الموضوع مهم


----------



## محمد خليل666 (19 أبريل 2011)

فين اللينك يهندسه


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (19 أبريل 2011)

ملزمة ايه هو فيه ايه ؟


----------



## محمداحمد5 (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

65 مشاركة ومفيش ملزمة
ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع شرح فيديو
وملزمة كاملة قريباً
نظراً لهذا الطلب الوافر


----------



## بارزان خليل (7 يونيو 2011)

وين الملزمة يا اخوان


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (7 يونيو 2011)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## كبل (7 يونيو 2011)

هو مشكككوووور مع كل الاخوة بس فين الملزمة


----------



## eng m saber (22 يونيو 2011)

اين الرابط


----------



## وائل المخلافي (22 يونيو 2011)

وين اللنك يا مهندس


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## falehffb (25 يونيو 2011)

i cant find anything


----------

